# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  Σχεδιο με ΕΛ504

## sedcomet

Σε αυτο το σχεδιο,στον ερασιτεχνη παραλειπετε να αναφερθει στα υλικα ο πυκνωτης c5, ποια ειναι η τιμη του;

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42468

----------


## sedcomet

Το σχεδιο δεν "υποτιθετε" οτι ειναι πασιγνωστο και το εχουν κανει σχεδον ολοι οι ραδιοερασιτεχνες;
Οσοι το εχουν κανει πως εχου αντιμετοπησει αυτην την παραληψη;

----------


## JOUN

Εγω γιατι βλεπω τον C5 10nF/400V Polyester;

----------


## sedcomet

> Εγω γιατι βλεπω τον C5 10nF/400V Polyester;



Στο τευχος του ερασιτεχνη;

----------


## SV1EDG

Ο πυκνωτής είναι μεταβλητός αραιόφυλλος.Μια τυπική τιμή που χρησιμοποιούσαμε ήταν 10-75pF.Για μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια πρέπει να ψάξω να βρω το τεύχος.

----------


## JOUN

Οχι εγω μιλαω για το χειρογραφο σχεδιο που εχει απο κατω..Το περιοδικο ουτε που το ειχα δει..

----------


## sedcomet

τα δυο σχεδια ειναι πολυ διαφορετικα εγω εχω πολλα υλικα για το κανονικο απο τον ερασιτεχνη και δεν ειχα προσεξει οτι υπαρχει και c5,παιδια οποιος μπορει να απαντισει.

----------


## sedcomet

κανεις δε το'χει κανει ρε παιδια;.....

----------


## ^Active^

Οπως σου ειπε και ο φιλος παραπανω ειναι μεταβλητος αραιοφυλλος  1-75pf η 10-60pf

----------


## sedcomet

παιδια ευχαριστω πολλυ, ο σι4 ειναι 35 με ?

----------


## ^Active^

10-35 αν δεν κανω λαθος

----------


## sedcomet

ευχαριστω πολλυ. το τσοκ εξαμολυνσης με τι μπορω να το αντικαταστησω; δεν μπορω να το βρω πουθενα...
θα υπαρχει προβλημα αν δεν βαλω το μιλιαμπερομετρο;

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Με ένα ballast από κοινή λάμπα φθορισμού των 20W.

----------


## sedcomet

ευχαριστω πολυ...αλλα τι ειναι το ballast; για το μιλιαμπερομετρο δεν απαντισες θα υπαρχει προβλημα αν το βγαλω;

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Το ballast είναι ένα πηνίο αυτεπαγωγής 1-3 Henry, αναλόγως της ισχύος των λαμπών που τροφοδοτεί 9όσο πιο λίγα τα W τόσο πιο μεγάλη η αυτεπαγωγή). Κάνει περιορισμό ρεύματος στις κοινές λάμπες φθορισμού και λειτουργεί αξιοπρεπώς σαν τσοκ εξομαλύνσεως σε τάσεις μέχρι 300v και ρεύμα λίγων εκατοντάδων mA. Δεν έχει διάκενο πυρήνα, είναι σχεδιασμένο μόνον για AC αλλά για ερασιτεχνικές κατασκευές δεν πειράζει.

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> ευχαριστω πολυ...αλλα τι ειναι το ballast; για το μιλιαμπερομετρο δεν απαντισες θα υπαρχει προβλημα αν το βγαλω;



 Οχι, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν το παραλείψεις. Η σύνδεση όμως παραμένει μεταξύ των δύο σημείων, μην την αφήσεις στον "αέρα"

----------


## sedcomet

> Οχι, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν το παραλείψεις. Η σύνδεση όμως παραμένει μεταξύ των δύο σημείων, μην την αφήσεις στον "αέρα"



Τι ενοεις να μην το αφησω στον αερα; 
να βαλω καποια αντισταση;
υπαρχει προβλημα αν βαλω αντι για αραιοφυλλους τριμερακια;

----------


## TSAKALI

Βαλε μια αντισταση 100 ωμ 17 βαττ. Αν βαλεις τριμερακια θα τα κανεις αορατα..

----------


## sedcomet

ευχαριστω παρα πολυ, αντι για τσοκ μια αντισταση 100 ωμ θα ηταν καλα;

----------


## SV1EDG

Εννοείς στο σχέδιο? Μην το κάνεις.Αλλη η δουλειά του τσοκ και άλλο της αντίστασης.

----------


## sedcomet

Ενταξει,απλα πολλοι  το καναν ετσι και υπεθεσα οτι και με αυτο το σχεδιο δεν θα υπηρχε προβλημα.

----------


## sedcomet

βρηκα επιτελους μπαλαστ...λοιπον,τα στοιχεια του ειναι :240v 50Hz 
Lamp(W)ind 1x20,A 0.37, λ(με ελληνικα γραμμενο) 0.35
μου κανει;
ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω την BB105 ουτε με παραγγελια δεν μου την φερνουν...

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Μπορείς να βάλεις μία απλή δίοδο ανόρθωσης ή και led. Διαμορφώνει μιά χαρά!! Αυτό που μ'αρέσει είναι πως θα φτάσουμε στο 2100 και θα μιλάμε (ή μάλλον τα παιδιά μας) για την 504! Το απόλυτο υλικό (αθάνατο - διαχρονικό)!!

----------


## sedcomet

το σχεδιο τροφοδοτειτε με 2χ280ν αυτο δεν σημαινει  560ν; 
θα υπηρχε προβλημα αν εβαζα  560 και οχι2χ280;
αν τροφοδοτισω το σχεδιο με το δυκτιο(ΑΝΟΡΘΟΣΗ) θα υπαξει προβλημα;
θα πρεπει να κανω με καποιο τροπο εξαμολυνση και σταθεροποιηση  του ρευματος του δυκτιου;

----------


## SV2HIA

Αγαπητέ μου ο μετασχηματιστής 2x280V έχει μεσαία λήψη την οποία γειώνουμε στο σασί και ανορθώνουμε με δύο διόδους που μας δίνουν περίπου 395V DC (280Vx1,41=394,8V). Εάν κάνεις ανόρθωση με γέφυρα, τότε δεν γειώνεις τη μεσαία λήψη και η τάση που θα πάρεις είναι: 560Vx1,41=*789,6V*, πράγμα που δε νομίζω να αντέξει η EL504 :Crying: . Προσωπικά δεν της έδωσα ποτέ τάση πάνω από 650V ανοδικά και όχι σαν αυτοταλάντωτη!
Μπορείς να κάνεις ανόρθωση δυκτίου με γέφυρα. Δεν στο συνηστώ όμως, εάν δεν είσαι γνώστης στο τι ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνεις. Η ανόρθωση από το δύκτιο είναι επικύνδηνη. *ΣΚΟΤΩΝΕΙ*. :Sad:

----------


## sedcomet

γιατι κανουμε 280x1,41; 
και οχι επι δυο;
εκτως απο την γεφυρα με τις 4 διοδους τι αλλο χρειαζετε για να το τροφοδοτισω απο το δικτυο;

----------


## SV2HIA

Την απάντηση γιατί με 1,41 και όχι με 2, μπορείς να τη βρείς εδώ: http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?page=theory στην ανάληση τροφοδοτικών. Όσο για το δεύτερο που ρωτάς, με γυρίζεις πολλά χρόνια πίσω. Θα πρέπει να ψάξω τα σκονισμένα αρχεία μου κάπου στη σοφίτα για να σου ανεβάσω σχέδιο και υλικά :Σκέψη: . Λίγη υπομονή :Cool: !

----------


## SV2HIA

Το βρήκα τελικά το σχέδιο. Το έφτιαξα στο PC, γράφω και τα υλικά επάνω. Το LP1 είναι ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι 220V, η BD1 αποτελείται από 4 διόδους BY127 ή BY227, ο Τ1 είναι μετασχηματιστής πλακέτας 1:1 (τον βρίσκεις στην είσοδο 220V σε TV ή τροφοδοτικό PC), το NTC ομοίως και οι πυκνωτές στην είσοδο των 220V η ονομαστική τάση λειτουργίας τους είναι 250V AC. Επίσης παράλληλα με τις διόδους της γέφυρας μπορείς να βάλεις και 4 πυκνωτές 1n/1kV. Έναν σε κάθε δίοδο.

τροφοδοτικό.zip

----------


## sedcomet

αυτο θα ηταν λαθος;
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16062

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Καταρχή νομίζω ότι γνωρίζετε ότι η εκπομπή στη ραδιοφωνική ζώνη FM είναι παράνομη. Πέρα από αυτό, βλέποντας ότι πειραματίζεστε με παλιά σχέδια και θέλοντας να μην πάθετε κάποια ηλεκτροπληξία από αυτούς τους πειραματισμούς, σας αναφέρω τα εξής:

1. Στα παλιά σπίτια δεν υπήρχε ρελέ διαφυγής (αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό) και ήταν δυνατόν να ανορθώσετε τη φάση του δικτύου έχοντας γειωμένο στο σασί τον ουδέτερο. Ο ουδέτερος μπορούσε να συνδεθεί με τη γείωση χωρίς πρόβλημα. Ένα δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι ή ένα λαμπάκι ΝΕΟΝ συνδεδεμένο μεταξύ του ουδέτερου και της γείωσης μπορούσε να δείξει αν υπάρχει διαφορά δυναμικού, οπότε θα έπρεπε να αντιστρέψετε την πολικότητα της πρίζας (φάση-ουδέτερος) ώστε να μη σκοτωθεί ο χειριστής του πομπού.

2. Σε όλες της καινούριες εγκαταστάσεις υπάρχει υποχρεωτικά ρελέ αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό οπότε δεν μπορείτε να συνδέσετε τον ουδέτερο με τη γείωση διότι θα πέφτει το ρελέ. 

3. Δεν μπορείτε να ανορθώσετε απευθείας από το δίκτυο με γέφυρα έχοντας ταυτόχρονα γειωμένο το αρνητικό πόλο του τροφοδοτικού και τον ουδέτερο (τη μια από τις δυο εισόδους AC) διότι θα βραχυκυκλωθεί το τροφοδοτικό και θα καεί η γέφυρα (ή η ασφάλεια αν είναι υπολογισμένη κατάλληλα). Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες γύρω από την ανόρθωση δικτύου διαβάστε στα Αρχεία\e-Books τον 1ο τόμο του Τριλιανού.

4. Συμπέρασμα: Αν "καίγεστε" για ανόρθωση δικτύου παρουσία αντιηλεκτροπληξιακού ρελέ, θα χρησιμοποιήσετε μόνο μια δίοδο (πχ 1Ν4007) σε κύκλωμα απλής ανόρθωσης και θα γειώσετε το σασί στη γείωση μέσω ενός πυκνωτή (γείωση μόνο για την RF και όχι για τα 230V). Αυτό είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο, δεν προσφέρει καμιά προστασία και ρισκάρετε τη ζωή σας. Επίσης παρουσιάζει διπλάσια κυμάτωση σχετικά με διπλή ανόρθωση (με τύλιγμα μεσαίας λήψης ή με γέφυρα). Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση να παραγγείλετε ένα μετασχηματιστή με δευτερεύον 27V/0,5A και 250V/300mA για τη συγκεκριμένη λυχνία. Μια άλλη ερασιτεχνική λύση είναι να χρησιμοποιήσετε δυο μετασχηματιστές "back to back" πχ 230V/24V έτσι ώστε να κάνετε απομόνωση και ταυτόχρονα να πάρετε 230V τάση. Ο ένας από αυτούς μπορεί να τροφοδοτήσει και τα νήματα θέρμανσης. Πχ αν πάρετε δυο μετασχηματιστές 230V/30V, ο πρώτος μπορεί μέσω μιας αντίστασης 10Ω/5W να τροφοδοτήσει τα νήματα της PL504 που χρειάζονται 27V/300mA και μέσω του άλλου να δώσει και την υψηλή τάση 220VAC για το τροφοδοτικό. Αν ο δεύτερος μετασχηματιστής είναι 24V αντί για 30V, μπορεί να δώσει και λίγο μεγαλύτερη τάση 250V (υπό φορτίο) για την τροφοδοσία της ανόδου. Η ισχύς τους πρέπει να είναι γύρω στα 100W.

----------


## sedcomet

τρελε, το φις που θα χρησιμοποιησω ειναι σαν αυτο του σχεδιου,με δυο "τσουνια"
μετα την ανορθοση με τις 4 διοδους θα συνδεσω τον ουδετερο στη γη και την φαση στο σχεδιο;
θα ειναι σωστο;
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16070
[IMG]file:///C:/Users/IRONCR%7E1/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot.png[/IMG]

----------


## andrewsweet4

Χεχεχε...Ανορθωση δικτυου...Επικινδυνο πραγμα...Προσοχη!

----------


## andrewsweet4

Ασχετο, αλλα μηπως η γεφυρα στο σχημα ειναι βαλμενη αναποδα? δεν ειναι συνδεδεμενο το + της εξοδου της στην γη?

----------


## sedcomet

ναι ειναι, αλλα σαν σχεδιο αν εμπαινε αριστερα,στο κενο, θα ηταν σωστο;

----------


## andrewsweet4

σωστο και αυτο... δεν ειχα προσεξει οτι η μια ακρη ειναι στον αερα...δεν μπορω να κρινω παντως αν ειναι σωστο η οχι, γιατι δεν εχω τις απαραιτητες γνωσεις  :Smile:

----------


## TSAKALI

el504fm2diagram_178.jpg

Επειδη υπαρχει περιπτωση να κατασκευαστει το προηγουμενο, και ειναι λαθος, ο πιο σωστος τροπος για ανορθωση
δικτυου ειναι οταν γειωνουμε το κουτι της κατασκευης στη γειωση του δικτυου της ΔΕΗ.
Οριστε το σχεδιο ξανα , αλλα χωρις varicap, γιατι πρεπει να εχουμε τελεια απομονωση, αντ αυτου μπηκε 
Μ/Τ 12v/220v ac 2A , επισης εχουν σβηστει τα παραπανισια υλικα, που μονο προβληματα διμιουργουν.
Τα σημεια που ειναι με κοκκινο δεν κανει να ερθουν σε επαφη με την γειωση του δικτυου.
καπως ετσι λειτουργουν και τα τροφοδοτικα των υπολογιστων.
Αλλα παλι..η ανορθωση δικτυου να αποφευγεται απο αρχαριους..

Διορθωση.. να μην γειωθει κανενα σημειο της εισοδου AF , γιατι κινδυνευουμε
να καψουμε τον ενισχυτη ηχου !!!!

----------


## Ακρίτας

Όλα καλά Σάββα αλλά τους μεταβλητούς ταλάντωσης και ρύθμισης φορτίου γιατί τους έβγαλες απο το σχέδιο;

----------


## sedcomet

παντος το σχεδιοειναι αρκετα διαφορετικο ετσι...

----------


## TSAKALI

Φιλε Γιωργο (Ακριτα), ο μεταβλητος ταλαντωσης ειναι για να ρυθμιζουμε την συχνοτητα , μπορουμε και χωρις αυτον , ειτε
αλλαζοντας τις σπειρες του πηνιου , η, μετακινοντας τον αγωγο που συνδεει την ανοδο προς το πηνιο πλησιαζοντας τον
προς την λυχνια ..ελαχιστα. Ετσι κ αλλιως δεν ειναι broadband για να αλλαζουμε συχνοτητα συνεχως.
Αλλος λογος ειναι οτι χωρις τον πυκνωτη ταλαντωσης εχουμε καλυτερο συντελεστη Q .
Το ιδιο ισχυει και για τον πυκνωτη που ρυθμιζει το φορτιο , μπορουμε να προσθεσουμε μια σπειρα ,η να αφαιρεσουμε, και να
προσαρμοσουμε το φορτιο , εχοντας καλυτερη προσαρμογη. 
Βασικα αυτα τα δυο υλικα ηταν παντα ακριβα , τωρα ειναι και δυσευρετα, δεν δικαιολογειται σε αυτοταλαντωτο ,
 να χρησιμοποιησουμε υλικα που απο μονα τους ξεπερνουν το κοστος ολης της κατασκευης..

----------


## sedcomet

παρήγγειλα και το μετασχηματιστη 2χ280ν 300mΑ και 6.3v 3A η τιμη του ηταν....20 ευρο.
  πλέον τα εχω ολα....εκτος απο την λυχνια..  :frown:  ξερει κανεις  που να τη βρω σε θεσσαλονικη;

----------


## kostas30

αν δεν βρεις αυτη βαλε την el36 φοβερο λαμπακι   και βαλε μεταβλητους κανονικα οπως στο σχεδιο  αν θες μεταβλητους πες μου να σου πω που θα βρεις πολυ φθηνους κ οσους θελεις μπορει να εχει κ λαμπα πρεπει να εχει κ ενα αυτοταλαντωτο ετοιμο νομιζω σε κοστος υλικων κ πιο κατω

----------


## kostas30

κατι ακομα τα 280 βολτ μετ/στου πολλα ειναι θα αρχισουν τα περιεργα

----------


## sedcomet

λοιπον...οπως εειπα,τα εχω ολα εκτος απο την λαμπα, το οποιο σημαινει οτι εχω και τους μεταβλητους  :Wink:  της ελ36 της βαζω και αυτης τα 2χ280 και δεν χρειαζετε να αλλαξω καθολου το σχεδιο; γιατι ειναι πολλα τα 2χ280; αφου τοσα λεει στο σχεδιο του ποπ.
τι "περιεργα" θα αρχισουν;
Αλλα για πες μου,που τα εχει αυτα;

----------


## tzitzikas

> τρελε, το φις που θα χρησιμοποιησω ειναι σαν αυτο του σχεδιου,με δυο "τσουνια"
> μετα την ανορθοση με τις 4 διοδους θα συνδεσω τον ουδετερο στη γη και την φαση στο σχεδιο;
> θα ειναι σωστο;
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16070
> [IMG]file:///C:/Users/IRONCR%7E1/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot.png[/IMG]



Μπαμπη το σχεδιο με την γεφυρα ειναι λαθος. Μην το κανεις ετσι γιατι θα δωσεις στη λαμπα εναλλασομενη ταση αν και πρωτα απο ολα θα έχεις βραχυκύκλωμα. Επισης χωρις Μετασχηματιστη (έστω απομόνοσης με λόγο 1:1) δεν μπορεις να βαλεις γεφυρα, γιατι εχεις στο δικτυο ουδετερογειωση και αν γειωσεις το σασσι, ακυρωνεις την μια δίοδο της γεφυρας. Χωρις να γειωσεις το σασσι δε το εχω δοκιμασει με γεφυρα, αλλα μονο μα μια διοδο ανορθωσης στην φαση και τον ουδετερο στο σασσι. Βεβαια σε αυτη την περιπτωση πρεπει να σημαδεψεις το φις με το κολλητηρι για να ξερεις ποιος ακροδεκτης του ειναι φαση και να σημαδεψειςκαι την μπριζα. Επικυνδυνα πραγματα. Το λιγοτερο που μπορεις να παθεις αν βαλεις αναποδα το φις ειναι να καει η λαμπα, οπως ειχε συμβει σε μενα που ασπρισε μεσα η λαμπα και εσπασε. 
Για μενα παρε ενα μετασχηματιστη (πορεις να ζητησεις να τον κανουν με ληψεις, με τασεις αναλογα την λαμπα που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις) και φτιαξε το μηχανημα σε κλειστο κουτι, και συνδεσε το μεταλλικο κουτι με την γειωση της ΔΕΗ χρησιμοποιώντας το γνωστο τριπολικο καλώδιο. Ετσι προστατευεσαι και εσυ και ουτε χρειάζεται να ελέγχεις φις και τέτοια.
Ανορθώσεις δικτύου κάναμε παλιά που είμασταν μαθητές και δεν είχαμε φράγκα αλλα και διαθεσιμότητα μετασχηματιστών.
επίσης μην βαλεις μ/σ διαμόρφωσης αλλα να κάνεις διαμόρφωση με varicap.
δες και μερικα σχεδια. αυτο της 504 και αυτο με ελ85-504 τα εχω φτιαξει και λειτουργησαν καλα.
επισης στην εισοδο του ηχου να βαλεις και εναν ηλεκτρολυτικο πυκνωτη μερικα μf σε σειρα με το τσοκ.  αυτο για να μην περνάει DC τάση προς τον μίκτη η το στερεοφονικό.
και μηνε εκπέμψεις με αυτό Θεσσαλονίκη γιατι θα σε "μαζέψουν". φουλ στην αρμονικη.

----------


## sedcomet

οπως ειπα...εχω πλεον τον μετασχηματιστη....την ανορθοση την ξεχναω...το προβλημα μου πλεον ειναι που θα βρω την λαμπα(ελ504) και ποσα βολτ ανοδικα θα της δώσω
και την κατασκευη σκευτομαι να την στεγασω σε πλαστικο κουτι.

----------


## sedcomet

Η ελ36 δέχεται τη ίδιες τασεις με την ελ504; ,γιατι ειναι καλη;

----------


## sedcomet

Τωρα εχω ολα τα υλικα,(μετασχηματιστη,λυχνία,ηλεκτρολυτικος και τα ψιλα) η BB105 ειναι ενα πραμα σαν κυβος ποολυ μικρο;
αν βάλω μπαλάστ 20watt θα λειτουργησει;

----------


## tzitzikas

> Τωρα εχω ολα τα υλικα,(μετασχηματιστη,λυχνία,ηλεκτρολυτικος και τα ψιλα) η BB105 ειναι ενα πραμα σαν κυβος ποολυ μικρο;
> αν βάλω μπαλάστ 20watt θα λειτουργησει;



 ναι καπως ετσι ειναι η ββ105. δες εδω 
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/BB105-Varicap...-/150404212388
συνήθως στη μια πλευρα εχουν μια τελεία που ειναι η κάθοδος. Μεταξυ των 2 ποδιων +του διπλού ηλεκτρολυτικού 50+50μF βαλε 2 αντιστασεις τουβλακια 100-120Ω παράλληλα στα 10-16 βατ. Θα ειναι οκ.

----------


## sedcomet

τελιωσα τα παντα  :Smile: 
αλλα οταν μετραω την ταση που παει στον ηλεκτρολυτικο(πριν το υλεκτρολιτικο και μετα τον μετασχηματιστη) μου βγαζει 560volts(στην ρυθμηση για την μη σταθερη ταση).
560 Χ 1.4 δεν μας βγαζει 780;
η 504 αντεχει τα 780;

----------


## tzitzikas

> τελιωσα τα παντα 
> αλλα οταν μετραω την ταση που παει στον ηλεκτρολυτικο(πριν το υλεκτρολιτικο και μετα τον μετασχηματιστη) μου βγαζει 560volts(στην ρυθμηση για την μη σταθερη ταση).
> 560 Χ 1.4 δεν μας βγαζει 780;
> η 504 αντεχει τα 780;



οχι, θσ την παρεις στο χερι

----------


## sedcomet

οταν μετραω με την ρυθμιση για την σταθερη ταση ομως μου βγαζει 280.
το σχεδιο που υλοποιησα ειναι το κλλασικο...Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17262
τι παιζει;  σχεδιαστικο λαθος;

----------


## sedcomet

ελα βρε παιδια...δεν ξερει κανεις τι κανω λαθος;

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Δεν έκανες λάθος, έκανες διπλή ανόρθωση πλήρους κύματος και πήρες τη μισή τάση του δευτερεύοντος (250V) επί 1,41 μείον τις απώλειες. Άρα σωστά έχεις 280-300V υπό φορτίο. Αν ανόρθωνες με γέφυρα όλο το δευτερεύον θα έπαιρνες διπλάσια τάση αλλά το μισό ρεύμα. Κάνε τις δοκιμές σου στο dummy load αλλά αν βγάλεις στον αέρα αυτό το τερατάκι μάλλον κινδυνεύεις να σε... τσιμπήσουν!

----------


## sedcomet

πως εξηγητε το οτι οταν μετραω σταθερα μου βγαζει 260-280 και οταν μετραω μη σταθερα 560-580 ;
ποια μετριση ειναι η σωστη;

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Τι εννοείς "σταθερά" και "μη σταθερά";

----------


## sedcomet

στη ρυθμιση ac μου βγαζει περιπου 600 και στο dc περιπου 300

----------


## sedcomet

πως εξηγητε αυτο;

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Κάτι δεν μέτρησες σωστά. Η σωστή μέτρηση είναι με το (+) του πολύμετρου στον ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή και το (-) στη γη. Το πολύμετρο πρέπει να είναι ρυθμισμένο στην κλίμακα VDC. Εκεί η τάση πρέπει να είναι 280-300VDC υπό φορτίο. Μήπως το πολύμετρό σου επηρεάζεται από τη ραδιοσυχνότητα και δεν μετράει σωστά;

----------


## sedcomet

υπο φορτιο μετραω 380 dc ....κακο;

----------


## sedcomet

και τωρα βλεπω οτι δεν εχω βαλει την 8κωμ αντισταση αλλα μια 8,2κωμ....παιζει αυτο να διμιουργει το προβλημα;

----------


## radioamateur

Αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό για την EL504 το μηχάνημα θα παραμένει σταθερό στη συχνότητα ή θα τσουλάει;

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Καλησπέρα. Μέτρα καλύτερα την τάση VDC χωρίς φορτίο, δηλαδή στην έξοδο του ηλεκτρολυτικού και αφού φυσικά διακόψεις το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα σε αυτό το σημείο.Πρέπει να πάρεις κοντά στα 390 - 400V.

----------


## sedcomet

παιρνω 380dc  :Smile:  πειραζει αν δεν εχω συνδεσει το μιλιαμπερομετρο; 
γιατι εχω ενα αλλα ψιλοβαριεμε και δεν βρισκω απαρετιτο να το συνδεσω.
πως θα καταλαβω οτι ο πομπος εκπεμπει; (περα απο τα νηματα που εχουν κοκκινισει)
χωρις κεραια μπορει να εκπεμπει;
εχω μια απο ραδιοφωνο(δεκτη) και μια ground plane,επειδη την ground βαριεμε να την συνδεω( ειναι στην ταρατσα χωρις καλωδιο προς το σπιτι) μπορω να εκπεμπω χωρις κεραια η με του ραδιοφωνου(δεκτη);

----------


## SV1EDG

Βάλε ένα εικονικό φορτίο RF.

----------


## sedcomet

δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι γινετε....συνδεσα και το μιλιαμπερομετρο και μου βγαζει οτι δεν τραβαει τιποτα...

----------


## sedcomet

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω ολους πολυ.... 
μετα απο 60 μηνηματα δουλεψε!!! σας παρα πολυ ευχαριστω για την υποστηριξη.

----------


## sedcomet

Εξεπεμψα για 2-3 λεπτα πεντακαθαρα και ξαφνικα επανω που ακουγοταν αυτο το ωραιο πεντακαθαρο σημα το ραδιοφωνο εκλεισε :P . 
Τι παιζει με το χερι μου που με το που το πλησιαζω στον αραιοφυλλο αλλαζει το μπλε χρωμα στη λαμπα και η συχνοτιτα μου δυναμονει;
επισεις οτν φερνω το χερι μου κοντα στον πυκνωτη(οχι αγγιζω) νιωθω κατι περιεργο, 
κατι σαν θερμοτιτα...

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Η θερμότητα προέρχεται από το ηλεκτρομαγνητικό πεδίο και καλό είναι να την αποφεύγεις λόγω επικινδυνότητας του πεδίου.

----------


## sedcomet

αυτο το πραμα χωρις κεραια ποσα μετρα μπορει να πιανει μεσα απο σπιτι;

----------


## merkas

sedcomet lew na arxisw kai egw auth thn kataskeyh....ti mou proteineis?

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> αυτο το πραμα χωρις κεραια ποσα μετρα μπορει να πιανει μεσα απο σπιτι;



WC χαλαρά! 

Αν είσαι δυσκοίλιος προτείνω να μην το αφήσεις ανοικτό!!

Χρόνια Πολλά!!!

----------


## merkas

τι διαφορα εχει το rfc πηνιο απο το κανονικο?
το αγοράζω η μπορώ να το φτιάξω και μόνος μου?

----------


## looren

pedia gnomi mu den aksizi ton kopo na ton kataskebasis ton pompo me tin el504 ego to ixa ftiaksi kai oti kai na ekana ebgaze armonikes kai eftiaksa meta me tin 6146B kai einai pio kali kataskebi.

----------


## efialtisfm

> WC χαλαρά! 
> 
> Αν είσαι δυσκοίλιος προτείνω να μην το αφήσεις ανοικτό!!
> 
> Χρόνια Πολλά!!!




βρε γέέέλασα...  :Lol:  ... κορυφαία απάντηση Γιωργο

----------


## Dhmhtrhs Oikonomou

> WC χαλαρά! 
> 
> Αν είσαι δυσκοίλιος προτείνω να μην το αφήσεις ανοικτό!!
> 
> Χρόνια Πολλά!!!



τι ενοει ο ποιητης;

----------

